# feeding question



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

In my tank i have a few damsels a clown fish, and i just recently added a six line wrasse and a coral beauty. everytime i try to feed all of the fish the damsels and clown grab it all before the other two can get any of it. any idea how i can get food to these fish


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

How about getting rid of the damsels? These are some of the reasons you will read about why many marine keepers cannot stand damsel fish. They really interrupt the community of the tank.

Other then that you might have to get innovative, try placing some food in a small net and submerge the net near where the other fish like to hang out. The damsels might be to busy eating the regular food to mess with the food in the net.


----------

